# lime wire legal rights



## sjc (May 15, 2005)

evertime i download from limewire it says cannot controll the gulta network and cannot find lisence plese respect copyright laws help


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

You will not get help here with P2P programs.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Closing thread.

We do not support the use of P2P software.

What part did you not understand in the thread closed earlier today?
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=393099


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=393099

Not sure what part of this you don't understand pal, but you've earned yourself a 24 hour time out.

Next time, it will be permanent.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=392493

I take that back, you're out of here for good


----------

